# Остеохондроз. Дискомфорт в животе



## LifeIsPain (24 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте. Практически полгода ощущаю неприятные ощущения в области живота. Основные симптомы: частое урчание в разных участках желудка, тянущее чувство, вздутие, отрыжка воздухом, трясутся руки, скованность в движениях. Остеохондрозом страдаю давно, 3 года, грудной и шейный отдел, но таких проявлений до этого года не было.Началось именно это с того, как несколько дней пролежал на достаточно мягком диване, на спине и на боку. заметил, что дискомфорт усиливается при сидении на мягкой поверхности; частно нахожусь в одном положении, подвижности мало. физическими упражнениями занимаюсь регулярно, не могу сказать что есть положительная динамика. был у невролога-ничего конкретного, гастроэнтеролога не посещал.буду очень признателен, если посоветуете, как быть дальше


----------



## Evenelf (24 Ноя 2016)

Посетить гастроэнтеролога дальше. Само ведь напрашивается.


LifeIsPain написал(а):


> частое урчание в разных участках желудка, тянущее чувство, вздутие, отрыжка воздухом, трясутся руки, скованность в движениях


И даже руки трястись могут от проблем с ЖКТ. Газы для вздутия и отрыжки не грыжа не спондилоартроз Вам в кишки не закачают, а вот газировка или микрофлора на этом специализируются.


----------

